# Autism Kid I have, Planning to apply PR



## bsarahim (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi I have Autism kid who is 10 years old and mild/moderate Autism, 
I heard in forums that, if I apply PR to Australia, I need to disclose and chance of rejection of the PR is high!!!

Pls suggest.. and Appreciate your help on this


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Yes, you need to disclose this with the medical check process, and yes the chance of rejection is high. I'd suggest you speak with a migration agent who is experienced with applications that involve medical conditions - George Lombard and Peter Bollard are the two agents most commonly recommended.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

It depends on the severity of the autism but in most cases, PR visa applications where a secondary applicant has autism are generally rejected. The reason is because the cost of care usually exceeds the cost threshold of health care over the five year period. The best option in these cases is to get in on a pathway that allows a medical waiver, such as a 457 to ENS/RSMS.


----------



## k.amarjeet (May 14, 2016)

I have got NZ passport and so does my 5 year old Autistic daughter. She goes to normal school but gets extra support because of her condition as she been.diagnosed with mild to medium ASD.

I have been been asked to apply for residency under ENS direct entry. Now with my daughter's condition is there any hope of getting PR?

Also if you people know any good migration lawyers who have handled such cases please let us know. 
Thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

A co-worker of mine had his 186 visa refused due to his child's autism so it can and does happen. George Lombard and Peter Bollard are the two agents most often recommended when there is a medical issue to be addressed.


----------



## k.amarjeet (May 14, 2016)

Thanks. 
I will contact those two gentleman.
Living here and working is not an issue being on NZ passport and so is the Medicare facility that comes with it. 
But it would be nice to have residency and citizenship eventually


----------



## Atul55 (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi , anybody have knowledge about health waiver for autistic kid under 186 trt stream?


----------



## TheMercyLady (Feb 21, 2018)

Hey, i am in the same situation, can u help?


----------



## TheMercyLady (Feb 21, 2018)

k.amarjeet said:


> Thanks.
> I will contact those two gentleman.
> Living here and working is not an issue being on NZ passport and so is the Medicare facility that comes with it.
> But it would be nice to have residency and citizenship eventually


Hey i am also in same situation, can u help?


----------



## TheMercyLady (Feb 21, 2018)

Atul55 said:


> Hi , anybody have knowledge about health waiver for autistic kid under 186 trt stream?


If u have received any inputs on this, kindly share


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

TheMercyLady said:


> If u have received any inputs on this, kindly share


The member would have long gone
Don’t wait for him to respond

Look at the names of the Mara agents in the thread and decide if you want to go through them

Cheers


----------

